# Francis Nigel Lee - Baby's Belief Before Baptism



## AntiFederalist13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Greetings! I've seen this particular work by Francis Nigel Lee recommended in different threads here on the PB and in other places, but every link to it is broken and I can't find a copy of it anywhere. Does anyone know where I can obtain a copy? Does anyone have a PDF file of it they could email me? Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 1, 2016)

Here u go:

http://www.semperreformanda.com/baby-belief-before-baptism-by-f-n-lee/


----------



## AntiFederalist13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Scott Bushey said:


> Here u go:
> 
> http://www.semperreformanda.com/baby-belief-before-baptism-by-f-n-lee/



Thank you sir! I certainly appreciate it.


----------

